# Success Stories After Miscarriage, Please!



## confusedprego

Hi everyone!

I am not actually pregnant but I suffered a missed miscarriage with a D&C on August 10th of this year. DH and I are planning to wait at least two cycles before trying again, but I have that nagging fear that we all do after losing a baby. I have been on this message board since getting the bad news at that first u/s in August. I was wondering if any of you would mind sharing success stories of pregnancy(s) after losing a baby. Our loss was our first pregnancy and it terrifies me that we'll never have a baby. 

I'm sorry if this has been a thread before, but I'm just looking for a bit of a pick me up. 

Thanks everyone, and I'm so sorry for all of your losses :hugs:


----------



## ozzi

So sorry for your loss :hugs:
We started TTC in May and got a BFP first cycle. We were very excited, but I started bleeding a week later. After having several blood test my HCG was still rising so GP said all was good. Went for our first U/S 2 weeks later on the 2/8 and there was nothing there at all. GP thinks that I had a m/c somewhen during the 2 weeks.
So we just decided to go with the flow NTNP.. I went and had another blood test on the 17/8 which was HCG less than 2.
I started feeling sick and still no period a week later so decided to try POAS... and BFP. 
Still early days, and taking each day as it comes. Just thought I'd share.

Good luck and lots of :dust: to you xx


----------



## SabrinaKat

Hi,

I had an m/c 2 years ago at 7-8 wks and am currently 13wks+3 (with two u/s that show baby is well!). We were, in fact, a month or so away from actually starting IVF and had had all the preliminary appts, blood tests, etc., when I became natually pregnant. I lost loads of weight, started metformin (for PCOS) and when my GP discovered I had an underactive thyroid, put me on a low dose to correct -- I got pregnant the next month. Although I am nervous about losing this baby, I'm taking it one day at a time, so hopefully....

best wishes!


----------



## hulagirl

Sorry for your loss.
I had a mmc at 10w4d in march this year ( we had heard heartbeat at 7w2d at private scan ) i had erpc after finding out about mmc. I found out i was pregnant again begining of august ( i am 7w today). I have been very worried so far this pregnancy, had early scan at 6w4d and saw heartbeat as was in pain and worried. I think i will relax more when i get past 11 weeks. Am booked in for private scan at 10w4d. 
Try to relax and take it easy. Your body has been through a lot and you need time to deal with it.
I have two friends who have been through m/c and gone on to have healthy babies. 

Xx


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks so much for your stories!! It makes me smile to read your stories and I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies!!! :)


----------



## SuperKat

Sorry for your loss! :hugs:I had a missed miscarriage right at about 11weeks pregnant, and got pregnant my 3rd cycle following. I am now a few days past 31 weeks pregnant.

Hang in there, and best of luck!


----------



## cacahuete

Hey I lost my first at 14 weeks end of Jan last year, found it very hard to get over, started trying in July again, got preg in august, and lost my second the end of sept, then we tried again after one cycle and I'm now overdue! :) fingers crossed for you! Don't give up trying!


----------



## tali

So sorry for your loss hun. I had a MMC in October 2010 with our first pregnancy. We did the whole NTNP and ended up getting our BFP in February this year. It's been an anxious time throughout this pregnancy which I think most of us experience but I'm now 33 weeks and waiting to get to the end. It's a rollercoaster of emotions and we'll be mighty relieved once we can hold our LO in our arms because only then for us will this be 'real'. Stay positive, take it a day at a time and believe that miracles can happen. Sending sticky dust your way. Xx


----------



## Mel1986

So sorry for your loss. I had a MMC diagnosed at 13 weeks in January this year, am now 24 weeks and still constantly worrying. Good luck and I hope you get pregnant soon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Whitbit22

So sorry for your loss hun. It took us about a year to get pregnant after our loss. We got to see and hear a heartbeat this time and baby is right on schedule. Last time the baby stopped growing at 5 weeksish and never had a heartbeat. There is hope!!


----------



## Cornish

So sorry for your loss, it's heart wrenching but there is hope. I think it's great that you have a set plan of when you want to start ttc again. My story is after about a yr we got our bfp, only to find out I'd suffered a mmc at 12+1 weeks, we were advised to wait 6 months in feb due to pregnancy being molar but after 3 months felt we waited long enough. I took soy isoflavones cd 3-7, cough mixture cd 9 onwards, pre natals, folic acid, vit b complex and aspirin. We started ttc in may and got our bfp in June, I've had scans every 2 weeks and baby is perfect. 
Never lose hope.xxx


----------



## confusedprego

thank you so much everyone for your stories! it's really brightened my outlook and was exactly what I need. I'm starting to look forward to trying again and really look forward to hearing a heartbeat (as we didn't get to at all this time). Now I just need AF to come!! Never looked so forward to it! 

I'll be sure to post on here and let you all know when the happy day comes :) 

Best of luck to all your pregnancies!! xoxo


----------



## funkym

Hi, sorry to hear about your loss. I had to mcs before I had my son 2.5 years ago and i had a another mc in April but i'm now pregnant again and all is fine up to now. Please be hopeful and dont give up hope xxx


----------



## jk78

Hi there,

Just wanted to let you know that I had two blighted ovums which doctors say its very rare for a woman to have more than one and a miscarriage a couple years ago and I am pregnant again. This time I had my first scan at 7 weeks 1 day and I got to see the heartbeat. I understand what you are going through. I am now 9 weeks and everything is going the way it should. You will always worry. That is only natural. I wish you the best of luck. Lots of sticky dust in your future


----------



## essie0828

Hi dear, sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: I suffered 2 mc's, one at 16 weeks, just after seeing baby healthy on ultrasound a week before, and one at 6 weeks a few months after. I found out I had a thyroid problem, doc upped my meds and I lost a bunch of weight. Dh and I werent trying as we were waiting on thyroid tests and bam I was pregnant again. Tests came back fine and now im 13w 3 days and rolling up on the second trimester. Have seen a healthy baby 3 times on ultrasound with the last u/s showing a very active baby. I also purchased a home doppler at 12 weeks and I listen to babys heartbeat every other day for reasurance. Hang in there girl, sometimes you gotta dig through poo to get a rose :hugs:


----------



## hippylittlej

I suffered from an MC in August of last year. My period came 32 days later and we started trying straight away. We eventually caught in January 2011 and we are now due end of October.

My friend had three MC in one year and she is now 21 weeks pregnant and all is well. 

Miscarriage sucks ass, but it doesn't mean that your time won't come.


----------



## mummylove

confusedprego said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am not actually pregnant but I suffered a missed miscarriage with a D&C on August 10th of this year. DH and I are planning to wait at least two cycles before trying again, but I have that nagging fear that we all do after losing a baby. I have been on this message board since getting the bad news at that first u/s in August. I was wondering if any of you would mind sharing success stories of pregnancy(s) after losing a baby. Our loss was our first pregnancy and it terrifies me that we'll never have a baby.
> 
> I'm sorry if this has been a thread before, but I'm just looking for a bit of a pick me up.
> 
> Thanks everyone, and I'm so sorry for all of your losses :hugs:

I am so sorry for ur loss hun. It is normal to feel that u might lose the baby when u get pregnant again thats how i felt. But its not always the case. 

With my first pregnancy i had a mmc and all that ran through my head is i cant carry a baby. I got pregnant 7 months later and had a baby girl. Sith my 3rd pregnancy i had a MC i got pregnant 5 months later and now im nearly 27 weeks. Every pregnancy is different and i really hope it works out for u next time. Try stay positive :hug:


----------



## AveryATL

I am sorry for your loss. 

I had a m/c in Feb. of this year, and got pregnant on my third cycle after my MC and am now almost 17 weeks, and going strong. Your cycles may be a bit irregular at first, and that is totally normal. Mine took 2 full cycles to get back to normal again.


----------



## sammy1205

I am not preggo (as far as I know lol) I had a twin ectopic in Jan of this year and had the surgery 03/01/2011, then waited a few cycles, got preggo again in May to MC at 5W3 06/12. I had DD who is now 4 without any issues and was blissfully unaware of pregnancy complications with her. (Of course all pregnant women think at firt what if my kid has 10 heads etc) but besides that, I never had a worry in the world with her.

I think once you have had any complications, regardless of the cause you WILL worry no matter how many scans you have etc. All you can do is relax, follow your MD orders, the rest is just beyond our control


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks everyone, you have no idea how much this helps me! Well, maybe you do :) 
Happy Pregnancies to you all!!


----------



## PugLuvAh

I'm so sorry for you loss :(

I got pregnant 2 weeks after my miscarriage (no period in between)--a complete surprise since it took us almost a year to get pregnant the first time. Everything has been fine other than a bit of spotting off and on the last couple of weeks, which was TERRIFYING, but I finally went to the hospital for an ultrasound today and everything looks great, baby is kicking up a storm with a strong heart beat. It was completely reasurring to see that.

I won't lie, its scary--you want to get pregnant again so badly, and once you are you are scared of having another miscarriage! Catch-22, right? I have to keep reassuring myself (especially through the spotting) that everything is going to be ok. This forum is great support too; being pregnant after a loss makes you (at least me!) a bit more neurotic! hahaha

Good luck!


----------



## confusedprego

Best of luck in your pregnancy! :)


----------



## ClaireRSA

I'm really sorry for your loss, I have been there twice! I know it's hard but just stay positive and don't give up, I got my (third) BFP on Friday! I hope you are blessed with a baby soon xxx


----------



## zephyr

I'm also really sorry for your loss :(

I had a mc at 6 weeks on the 27th June. I am almost 5 weeks pregnant again and nearing that 6 week mark. I have been especially worried about losing this one the past day or two and I think that fear will probably stay strong till I pass the point I got to in my last pregnancy and even then I'll probably still worry about mc till later in the pregnancy.

Good luck!


----------



## confusedprego

Congratulations on your pregnancy!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you but I'm sure everything will be fine this time! These stories are helping me to look forward to my BFP! :)


----------



## poppytal pope

right this is the stuff no doctor will tell you whilst trying to conceive or are all ready in first tri and i think we should have all the facts first because at least then you are prepared some people dont want to know and if you dont dont read any more of this message,x





firstly one mc does not mean a second is immenient if it happens its very sad but trust nature to run its course it does for a reason, also after having my mc at 7wks in jan i fell preg 3 months later it seems 3 months is about the time your body needs to re adjust and sort itself out also 1 in 3 will mc they dont tell you as they dont want you to worry but from reading up there does seem to be some thing about the 7 week period that (make or break) that doesnt mean it will happen it just means there is a lot of changes that happen around then, if thats too much info i hope it hasnt upset you but take this message as one of positivity as im sure all bewill fine with you ,woman are programmed to worry and stress its genetic and i hope you go on to be healthy and happy and pregnant and another thing dont be afraid of being precious you have every right to be, most people if they are open and honest enough to say you will find have suffered at least one mc good luck to you bothx


----------



## Smiler79

hi ladies

i had a miscarriage in oct 09 at 7 weeks after only ttc for 3 months. i took this really hard but wanted to start trying again straight away. it took us 6 months to fall pegnant again but my beautiful, precious daughter imogen zoe was born on 30th jan 2011 weighing 6lb 9oz and is truly amazing!! there is light at the end of the tunnel


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicholep13

I am sorry for your loss.. It took us 1 1/2 years to conceive again after a miscarriage. We almost gave up and thought about adopting. One day, my friend introduced me to Pregnancy Miracle so we gave it a try. I am 3 months, 3 weeks pregnant now... :)) Anything is possible as long as you don't give up.. Take care and goodluck to all! :))


----------



## DollPosse

Hi,

I am very sorry for your loss.

I have had four losses. I had four between my first and second child. Basically through 2008-2011 I lost four babies so my children are six years apart. With my second I also had an incompetent cervix and I almost lost her as well, but in March of 2012 I had my rainbow baby. I went through so much. I can't even really articulate what it was like, but I made it through and I have two beautiful girls. I actually gave up and then I found out I was pregnant with my second. 

Don't give up. Just keep swimming.


----------



## zephyr

I just noticed someone posted in this thread which was started a few years ago and wanted to say congrats to the op on success after mc and to anyone else who posted in here!

Just an update the pregnancy I spoke of up there ^^ ended up being twins and both were born at 38 weeks. They were conceived immediately after my mc. They are 19 months old now.
and I never stopped worrying, I worried the entire time! :p


----------



## dairymomma

I had 3 miscarriages before I had my son, had a blighted ovum when he was 8 months old, had my daughter a year and a half later, and have had 4 miscarriages since she was born. I'm currently 8 1/2 weeks pg with this baby and I've had spotting issues since 5 weeks but everything looks good on the ultrasounds so I'm staying positive. I've had alot of testing done but the only thing we know I have issues with is low progesterone so I've been taking a progesterone supplement and baby aspirin thru my first tri.


----------

